# slp's for 04 $400 used... good deal???



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

a guy i know has slp loud mouths for the 04 for 400 bucks. said his ride was stolen and only had them on the car for about 3 months. so i think i'm going to pick them up tomarrow, new is about $650ish $400 cant be to bad, comes with everything. I'll check them out tomarrow. poor stock exhaust wont make it to 1400miles before it gets dumped..:shutme oh well!!!!


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

well no needed imput, i got the slp loud mouth exhaust for $350 and put them on, actually sounded a lot better then expected, hear poping more, cant really tell much other then it's loud but not to loud. Only thing i did'nt like was the tips touched the bumber and burned the paint a lil, i put a rag between them untill i can have the exhaust shop put in an extra hanger to pull it away from the bumber. Knowing what i know now I'd be outraged if i paid $600+ for an exhaust that burnt my bumper( could be better built), but for $350 i'm happy with it.


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

OHHH and the stock exhaust made it just a tad over 1400miles, like 1403 i belive....lol


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you get LM I or II?


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

there the lm I i looked threw the so called "mufflers" kind of a rip if you ask me, should have just put in a peice of pipe..lol anywho they guy i got them from said that when he had the exhaust on his car he added a k&n thypoon cai and got more power from the cai then the exhaust, but thay go hand in hand. also he got a tune after both installs and said it was crazy after that. So i think i'm going to look into a GOOD cai (suggestions plz) and go to the tuner from oxford ga.

The guy from oxford handles a lot of small block fords, chevys and specializes in ls motors. Has a tahoe like a 01 completey stock other then the ls7 puttin 503 or 507 hp to the rear tires. it's an awsome sleeper. Also has a army guys avalanche stuffed with an ls7 twin turbo puttin 1010hp to rear wheels... thats fing crazy. said the army guy fronted around $40g's so far on the build but it's a really sweet ride. anowho my point is exhaust, cai and tune is as far as i wanna go for now....lol


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool. I had LM I on my car for about a week or two, sounded good alot of popping on decel, that didn't bother me too much it was the higher pitched popping that got anoying. The system was made to be interchangeable between LM I resonators and LM II mufflers.


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

did you go to the lm II mufflers? I'm going to stick with what's on it for a while. i sure hate to get under it again and mess with anything. I messed up a bolt and thred hole in the flange and got a black eye when i installed the lm I.... needless to say... i'm happy for now!!!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No, I had a custom Magnaflow catback installed.


----------

